# Have you kissed/been kissed before?



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Have you had one yet, what was it like, where were you? If not, is there someone that you do like? 
My first was at a birthday party for a member of our group. We were at her house having fun dancing in the garage and playing with balloons. Eating sushi and playing video games. Her sister was there.. And she was just my type. X3 So I ended up wooing her with my dancing skills and let her win at the video games. While everyone else was off gossiping in a room over. My ride had arrived and it was my last day in that state so I got a goodbye kiss. She tasted like mint and it happened at 9:58pm. Pretty sure her name starts with an M. Everyone was so mad when they found out..  kissing the bday girl's sister while no one was around and then dashing off. Best party ever. Even better than that wedding I barely remember where we all got drunk and danced for 12 hours. While playing catch with the brides undergarments.... I have strange adventures. There are not enough questions so I am trying to keep the forum alive. ;3


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 24, 2016)

Welp, I'm boring. Never kissed nobody; not even my parents.


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Welp, I'm boring. Never kissed nobody; not even my parents.


That is pretty hardcore. ._____.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 24, 2016)

When I was 16, it was New Years and I was at a party 
All evening I'd been avoiding the mistletoe in the house, at 11:30 some poor sod vomited in the sink and me and this girl were looking after him, he eventually stumbled off to find the others in the TV room, the countdown had begun, at midnight as we could hear the fireworks she kissed me under the mistletoe 
I was incredibly drunk and probably terrible 
We basically made out the rest of the night as the others went to bed. We kindof dated after that, her ex's got funny with me, turns out she was crazy, lesson is don't think someone's right for you if they only like you when your drunk lol


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Welp, I'm boring. Never kissed nobody; not even my parents.


Bruv don't worry about it, if you want it to happen it'll happen yo


----------



## Somnium (May 24, 2016)

How romantic. Unfortunately I don't have any story to tell, but hopefully that will change soon, since I went gay, cos the boys are so much easier


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 24, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> Bruv don't worry about it, if you want it to happen it'll happen yo


No, I'm the one who refuses it. It's awkward when I hug someone (even as a joke). Imagine how awkward it would be if I kissed someone...


----------



## Somnium (May 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> No, I'm the one who refuses it. It's awkward when I hug someone (even as a joke). Imagine how awkward it would be if I kissed someone...



Make it a funny game. Start non sexually and gradually move up


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 24, 2016)

This thread is absolutely adorable; I'm getting butterflies.
But yes, indeed, my first kiss was with my best friend.  I'm probably going to regret going into detail in the morning, but it was in his basement suite where we hung out during sleepovers.  I barely remember anything, but it was 3 in the morning and we were heading to our beds, (Mine was a fold-out sofa/bed thing, his was an inflatable mattress right beside the sofa to give some perspective.) I knew there was this romantic tension between us but I never really made a move until that night.  We started talking about the deep shit friends talk about at 3 in the morning, then I suddenly rolled off my bed and planted on on him without really thinking much of it, and I guess I made the right move because that lead to other "first times".
Yeah, good times, since then we've gone our separate ways because I wanted "freedom".  But life has never had such a tighter grip on me ever since I dropped out of school; the next time I kiss someone I like, it might as well be the first time because of how different I am these days.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> No, I'm the one who refuses it. It's awkward when I hug someone (even as a joke). Imagine how awkward it would be if I kissed someone...


Believe it or not I was similar at my first party earlier that year I would freak out of anyone touched me
3 seperate people were attempting to flirt and I was like "nah" and that's cool, I wasn't in a place in my life where I was ready for that and that's fine! If you're not about contact then don't force it. One thing that helped me in terms of hugging and stuff was going to a convention in costume, people will usually ask for hugs and photos and because they're strangers there's no implication of anything /more/ than  just the contact itself you know?


----------



## modfox (May 24, 2016)

yes but it shall remain silenced to protect the innocent! 

komast yfir það!!!!


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 24, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Have you had one yet, what was it like, where were you? If not, is there someone that you do like?
> My first was at a birthday party for a member of our group. We were at her house having fun dancing in the garage and playing with balloons. Eating sushi and playing video games. Her sister was there.. And she was just my type. X3 So I ended up wooing her with my dancing skills and let her win at the video games. While everyone else was off gossiping in a room over. My ride had arrived and it was my last day in that state so I got a goodbye kiss. She tasted like mint and it happened at 9:58pm. Pretty sure her name starts with an M. Everyone was so mad when they found out..  kissing the bday girl's sister while no one was around and then dashing off. Best party ever. Even better than that wedding I barely remember where we all got drunk and danced for 12 hours. While playing catch with the brides undergarments.... I have strange adventures. There are not enough questions so I am trying to keep the forum alive. ;3


Never kissed, I just got straight to business. I'm not the romantic type.


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

I'll recount the first kiss I care about, sure. Just a quick story, I don't care for a 5 star story explanation. 

It was in an airport when my BF came to visit. Kissed as soon as I saw him. The part that made it special was the janitor staring at us two faggots like "get a fucking room." 


Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Never kissed, I just got straight to business. I'm not the romantic type.


A kiss isn't always an initiator for something like that, but that's cool nonetheless. I can respect that.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> I'll recount the first kiss I care about, sure. Just a quick story, I don't care for a 5 star story explanation.
> 
> It was in an airport when my BF came to visit. Kissed as soon as I saw him. The part that made it special was the janitor staring at us two faggots like "get a fucking room."
> 
> A kiss isn't always an initiator for something like that, but that's cool nonetheless. I can respect that.


You're lying, it was with me.  Do you not remember our children you fucking cattle prod?


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You're lying, it was with me.  Do you not remember our children you fucking cattle prod?


_"The first kiss I care about"_


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> _"The first kiss I care about"_


Oh god.. I sense drama.. I'm out of here....


----------



## Yukkie (May 24, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You're lying, it was with me.  Do you not remember our children you fucking cattle prod?



Omg ITS CANON.


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Oh god.. I sense drama.. I'm out of here....


Nah, just jokes, love.


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2016)

Yep, lots of places, lots of times. I started young, lost my virginity at 13 and I never looked back. 

Started with a kiss, and it got a lot more fun, that first time...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> _"The first kiss I care about"_


You know I love it when you talk to me like that.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 24, 2016)

Yes, yes I have.


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2016)

OP, you should really put an age cap on this.

I'm 34 years old, what do you think? =P


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 24, 2016)

Even as a teenager with raging hormones, i was never looking to kiss a bunch of girls.
When i was in high school i used to babysit my boss' kids and some brats at our church. (uuuugh, i hate saying that) There was a pre-teen little turd who had a "crush" on me. The little shit planted one on me on a dare right when her mom was looking! i was legit pissed because not only did that embarrassing moment become my "first kiss" but her mom got super pissed at me like i mad (or let) it happen. i didn't DO anything! Super embarrassing. That little shit and one other are the only two pairs of lips i've locked with. My "girlfriend" in junior high school rarely so much as held my hand.


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

Ricky said:


> OP, you should really put an age cap on this.
> 
> I'm 34 years old, what do you think? =P


They want to hear some sappy ass story about how you kissed a boy and liked it.


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> They want to hear some sappy ass story about how you kissed a boy and liked it.



First person I kissed was a girl in sleep-away camp. I was probably 11 or 12? I went at it, tongue and all. She got a bit freaked out after that and didn't want to kiss anymore, so I found another one who did (she was way hotter, too).

Funny thing, is the first girl was in my college years later and had a huge crush on me but I never ended up perusing it.


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2016)

There's already five people in this poll who have some work to do ... >.>


----------



## Kioskask (May 24, 2016)

Ricky said:


> There's already five people in this poll who have some work to do ... >.>


I better get working then!


----------



## TidesofFate (May 24, 2016)

It started when I was being a creepy stalker with Padme. I made her feel uncomfortable while we were on Coruscant, then I talked about how much I didn't like sand on Naboo. Then I got it.


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It started when I was being a creepy stalker with Padme.



"Padme?"

I that like... a babyfur site? :V


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

Ricky said:


> "Padme?"
> 
> I that like... a babyfur site? :V


An annoying bitchy one at that.


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2016)

I'll pad you, TOF.

I'll pad all of you :V


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 24, 2016)

I kissed my mother :^)


----------



## BRN (May 24, 2016)

Kissing's great. You'll probably find that it's not such a big deal once you're older, though.

The cultural, formal kiss on the cheek towards strangers in the Mediterranean,

the flirtatious kiss on a neck while you're lying next to someone,

that first kiss on the lips to break the sexual tension right before you fuck like rabbits

The in-public affection that says ya' "want more, let's go somewhere else"

The kiss on the **** right before *@#!

<3


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> They want to hear some sappy ass story about how you kissed a boy and liked it.


 
In first grade. I kissed a boy, and liked it. So did he, we were just sappy-ass kids though.


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I kissed my mother :^)


Tongue?


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 24, 2016)

I don't want to be the only one to say this, but I made  it _a lot_ further before I had actually been kissed. Its just one of those things where you learn what it takes to be cute and take it straight to the extreme, I think.


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 24, 2016)

Oh wow, I wasn't the only one owo


----------



## Nemnth (May 24, 2016)

I regret my first kiss, although it helped me figure my sexuality though, I just wish it was with someone a little better than it ended up being.


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 24, 2016)

My best friend and I in kindergarten use to kiss, but I don't think it really counts since I didn't "like" her in that way. I'm not even sure why we did it?
Anyway...I totally had a teen-movie type of first kiss. Ah, it was the summer of my 13th year... Our moms were friends, so we'd known each other for a couple years, but only saw each other when our families did stuff together or one was babysitting for the other. We didn't see each other regularly though, since I'm pretty sure they lived all the way across town.
I told him I liked him and kissed him on the cheek on July 4th at a beach during the fireworks, and then you know, ran away and tried to act like nothing happened until we left. Two weeks later, we went to the beach again (it was summer after all! but a different beach) and carried on acting normal with the other kids/teens (our parents were friends with another family who came with us). BUT THEN as the day was ending, we went off to take a walk along the water, just us and as the sun was setting he told me to close my eyes, said he liked me back and kissed me. See? See? Total movie kiss. Of course after that our parents stopped arranging outtings for the summer (it's not like they knew, I think it was just a coincidence) so our relationship just fizzled out and agreed that being just friends was easier.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 24, 2016)

First non family kiss was like....10 years ago? Some girl I liked.


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You're lying, it was with me.  Do you not remember our children you fucking cattle prod?


oh my.. .3. So saucy.


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Ricky said:


> OP, you should really put an age cap on this.
> 
> I'm 34 years old, what do you think? =P


Forget age caps, we are going all the way! These stories are great!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2016)

Do animals count? :v


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 24, 2016)

Well for me my first kisses were all on accident. The first few times were in middle school, but they were all my friends that thought that we were dating.

My first (that I count) real kiss was in 8th grade. I met him at a singing thing; his name was Nicolas and he was a sophomore. It was new years and he brought me to a friends party. They lived on the top of a golf coarse, and it was really steep going down from the house. We were going out to get some air and I slipped on some ice. He tried to catch me but I just pulled him down with me. We tumbled half way down the hill till we finally came to a stop. I ended up on top of him freezing cold because my coat fell off. He took off his scarf and through it over us. Then I lifted my head from his shoulder and kissed him. After like one minute of making out, we got back up and I sat down in his lap untill new years.


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do animals count? :v


Of course! Animals are very nice. I used to have a "stray" (had a home just neglectful owner) lab come over and it always wanted to spend time with me in the garage. And kisses.. And food. Then it brought a puppy from a different house (not its puppy, the puppy had a family but liked us better so abandoned parent dogs). My dog and the two "strays" became a family. It was great! ^_^


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

First kiss was with a really close friend. She helped me through crap, and I helped her through crap. When she came out as transgender, her then boyfriend refused to believe her, so they ended their thing. She told me I was basically her support when telling her parents (who love and accept her as such). When she came to visit, we were just watching television (she was turning to understand American television shows like Aqua Teen and Squidbillies) and....it sort of just happened. Sure, I'm straight and she is almost done transitioning, but I don't care. I fell in love with the person on the inside and I always will love them for who they are, not what.


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> They want to hear some sappy ass story about how you kissed a boy and liked it.


Does not have to be a boy. Or girl.. .3. 
Any kiss is welcome ;3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 24, 2016)

BRN said:


> Kissing's great. You'll probably find that it's not such a big deal once you're older, though.
> 
> The cultural, formal kiss on the cheek towards strangers in the Mediterranean,
> 
> ...


Oh my...
Got me hot and bothered!


----------



## Somnium (May 24, 2016)

idk I guess my sister


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

BRN said:


> Kissing's great. You'll probably find that it's not such a big deal once you're older, though.
> 
> The cultural, formal kiss on the cheek towards strangers in the Mediterranean,
> 
> ...



Wew, inside knowledge! Very informative.


----------



## Mercuss (May 24, 2016)

I myself  have never been kissed before, because I never get to meet other girls in my situation. I am home schooled, so I hardly meet anyone, and I would assume I would be hard to date xD I am pretty socially awkward


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> I myself  have never been kissed before, because I never get to meet other girls in my situation. I am home schooled, so I hardly meet anyone, and I would assume I would be hard to date xD I am pretty socially awkward


*licks doggy* ;3 There you go. ^_^


----------



## Yukkie (May 24, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> I myself  have never been kissed before, because I never get to meet other girls in my situation. I am home schooled, so I hardly meet anyone, and I would assume I would be hard to date xD I am pretty socially awkward



^ Me exactly. Hooray for the homeschool life. It's lonely Asf.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 24, 2016)

Ever had one I felt anything for? Nah, they were all with people I had no interest with being for more than a week.


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Does not have to be a boy. Or girl.. .3.
> Any kiss is welcome ;3


Well, yeah. But I'd rather @Ricky talk about kissing boys so I can pretend it's me, though.


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> Well, yeah. But I'd rather @Ricky talk about kissing boys so I can pretend it's me, though.


Aww, such a cutey birdy. :3


----------



## Wither (May 24, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Aww, such a cutey birdy. :3


You are too nice.


----------



## Matcha (May 24, 2016)

i was a freshman in high school, so 14.
he was a senior, we were both in band, i took a liking to him, he took a liking to me, etc.
after playing at a football game that night with marching band, we chilled out together at the empty school, and all of the sudden, he whipped around and kissed me.
i was so confused?? and small? and a little bit scared
he told me to stop tensing up, so i became even more conscious of what my lips were doing and did my best, but i was so nervous!!
even though our first kiss was an awkward wide-eyed situation (i bet it was somewhat like kissing a stick!!), we still dated for a little bit afterwards
i'm definitely not so stick-like anymore


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> Tongue?


Dun b a prevert


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Dun b a prevert


He just wants to know if you licked her to show affection little fox. :3


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Dun b a prevert


So yeesss?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> So yeesss?


He wants a good tongue punch in the fart box.


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> So yeesss?


*gives bird a big slobbery lick* ;3


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *gives bird a big slobbery lick* ;3


I, uh... thanks?


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> I, uh... thanks?


*wags tail* woof! *drops dead cat at your feet.* >:3


----------



## Dragonley (May 25, 2016)

Yup, both regular and french style~


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Dragonley said:


> Yup, both regular and french style~


To the same person? .3.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> So yeesss?





 
i cam out to hav a good time and im honestley feeling so attacks rite now


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> View attachment 11584
> i cam out to hav a good time and im honestley feeling so attacks rite now


I appreciate you.


----------



## Dragonley (May 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> To the same person? .3.



Yup~ I'm still a virgin tho. But a kiss was enough of an experience for me.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Dragonley said:


> Yup~ I'm still a virgin tho. But a kiss was enough of an experience for me.


Sometimes that's all you need.


----------



## Distorted (May 25, 2016)

My first kiss was a little raunchy...

It was with this guy on the dance floor of a gay bar downtown. I was trying to figure myself out back then and so I went to the local gay bar by myself to see what would happen. I got creeped on by some old guys and was about to leave. But this nice guy came by and told me that I should make the night. I watched a couple of drag shows and then started dancing by myself to forget the creepers. Whitney Houston's "Million Dollar Bill" started playing. Then this really gorgeous guy just walked up to me. No idea where he came from. He just grabs me, stares at me for a second and just kisses me without warning. In my head I'm like "What the fu-" but I can't even finish the thought as I become entranced with this guy. Everything about him just drew me in. I was helpless. 

We proceeded to make out in the  middle of the dance floor, dancing in between. It got more intense as the night went on, but then he started getting aggressive with me. I freaked out when he went down my pants and I sort of snapped back to. He wanted me to do the same to him, but I just couldn't with all those people around. I pushed away, said I had to go, and practically ran out of there. Then I sat in the car for 10 minutes going over what had just happened. I had just made out with a stranger, no words being exchanged the whole time. I didn't even know his name. It was completely out of character for me. But as soon as he touched me it was like I went into a trance. It had been the first time I had experienced anything like that. It was really amazing, until he just went all handsy.

Word of advice. Don't go to gay bars by yourself.


----------



## cavitees (May 25, 2016)

Must have been like 14 when I had my first kiss and it was TERRIBLE lol. I dated a guy from my taekwondo class and he kissed my goodbye in front of my gramma after a date and I was so embarrassed I think I broke up with him lmao.

Many good kisses from other cuties make up for that though 8^)


----------



## TrishaCat (May 25, 2016)

Other than with my parents, no. What does this have to do with furries though?


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Battlechili1 said:


> Other than with my parents, no. What does this have to do with furries though?


Nuu! Logic is my one weakness... Xc
I more just wanted to hear others exciting stories but some people have kissed other furries which seems relevant. 
This place is too empty without new conversation topics.


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Battlechili1 said:


> Other than with my parents, no. What does this have to do with furries though?


You're allowed to say you kissed your dog


----------



## Caraid (May 25, 2016)

Yes. I still remember my first kiss and first french kiss (with the same person), even though it's been more than ten years and I've had several partners since. Ah, I was so innocent back then..


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> You're allowed to say you kissed your dog


10 points for Gryffindor!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 25, 2016)

Distorted said:


> My first kiss was a little raunchy...
> 
> It was with this guy on the dance floor of a gay bar downtown. I was trying to figure myself out back then and so I went to the local gay bar by myself to see what would happen. I got creeped on by some old guys and was about to leave. But this nice guy came by and told me that I should make the night. I watched a couple of drag shows and then started dancing by myself to forget the creepers. Whitney Houston's "Million Dollar Bill" started playing. Then this really gorgeous guy just walked up to me. No idea where he came from. He just grabs me, stares at me for a second and just kisses me without warning. In my head I'm like "What the fu-" but I can't even finish the thought as I become entranced with this guy. Everything about him just drew me in. I was helpless.
> 
> ...



You dodged a bullet mate. He probably had aids


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 25, 2016)

Nope, and I'm 22. It's weird, I guess it's cause I see a kiss of a romance thing, cause I'd totally fuck some of my lady friends right now if they said OK, but I don't see the excitement of kissing unless I'm fairly emotionally into them. Of course I haven't had a reciprocated feelings like that for someone who lived near me, like, ever. I'm a late bloomer on both fronts I suppose.


----------



## Lekamo (May 26, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Welp, I'm boring. Never kissed nobody; not even my parents.


Yeah kinda same here. A boring person who gets left out and also never kissed somebody


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I'm kinda the same over here..


When the time is right, hopefully not forced upon, it will happen x3


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 26, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Yeah kinda same here. A boring person who gets left out and also never kissed somebody


Yeah well... I need to change my vote. Some girl decided it be funny to run up to me and kiss me on the cheek. Most of us , including myself, was retching.


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

I thought I was asexual for the longest time (I had a crush here or there, but never acted out on them), but then senior year of my high school year hit. I had a HUGE crush on this one guy in my math class, and we were pretty solid friends. At first I didn't think he was interested in me, because he claimed that he was into super-fit girls (at the time I was 160lbs, which was a normal weight for my 5'7 height. I've dropped about 35 lbs since then because yes). Then I could feel some form of romantic tension between us... but he never asked me out. 

Then my husband (who was friends with my sister, and I didn't know very well at the time) started hitting on me. I decided to go out with him after TWO WEEKS of him trying to convince me to, and dropped my crush all together. He was my first kiss, my first time doing the dirty dunkey, my first ex (we broke up for about a year then got back together) and now he's my first husband... also only, on all of those. The actual kiss happened on my parent's couch, while my mom and sister were getting mi hermana a new bag-back for school. The dude who I had a crush on was such a DOUCHE BAG, now that I think about it. He was really narcissistic... I mean he was a nice guy, but ALWAYS talked about himself. Super relieved that I made the right choice.


----------



## Ricky (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> at the time I was 160lbs, which was a normal weight for my 5'7 height. I've dropped about 35 lbs since then because yes



That's actually considered overweight.

Then again, BMI doesn't account for everything, such as bodybuilding and really big breasts :V


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

In the lips, no (from what I remember could of happened in middle-school). On the cheek, often. A lot of people want or long for a romantic relationship and I guess there's some scientific reason for it. But, I don't really feel that. I kinda only willing to be a friend or a friend with benefits so it is not often that I kiss someone romantically. There are more pressing matters than kissing.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 26, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Nope, and I'm 22. It's weird, I guess it's cause I see a kiss of a romance thing, cause I'd totally fuck some of my lady friends right now if they said OK, but I don't see the excitement of kissing unless I'm fairly emotionally into them. Of course I haven't had a reciprocated feelings like that for someone who lived near me, like, ever. I'm a late bloomer on both fronts I suppose.





Kioskask said:


> I'm kinda the same over here..



Ya'll be some boring ass people



Ricky said:


> That's actually considered overweight.
> 
> Then again, BMI doesn't account for everything, such as bodybuilding and really big breasts :V



Man the current standards for today are total horseshit because the average weight has shot up. If I were to be 150lbs as a normal person I'd be pretty fucking fat for my height.

Gotta tell you just how damn annoying it is to be told I'm too under when this is the shit I'm most comfortable at


----------



## Ricky (May 26, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Gotta tell you just how damn annoying it is to be told I'm too under when this is the shit I'm most comfortable at



Haha, I'm actually considered overweight by BMI and at one point was on the border of obese and I had < 12% body fat the entire time. At 160 lbs and 5% or less body fat, fuck you I'm not overweight x3

I've just been lifting weights for over ten years, it doesn't account for bodybuilders at all.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 26, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Yeah well... I need to change my vote. Some girl decided it be funny to run up to me and kiss me on the cheek. Most of us , including myself, was retching.


Eh, I been kissed on the cheek before, not romantically, and they were all women at least a 20 years older than me and I was a kid. When I was like 9 or 10 a rather attractive 30-something year old woman we let rent out a cottage/apartment building in our back yard gave me a peck on the cheek when she'd moved out after several years, but it was still platonic, I just kinda realized how attractive she was after that. Closest thing to what I consider as counting.


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Ricky said:


> That's actually considered overweight.
> 
> Then again, BMI doesn't account for everything, such as bodybuilding and really big breasts :V


I was considered close to being overweight, but the doctor told me that my weight was fine for my body type. Yarr, the boob thing applies; women in my family tend to have giganto boobs. I don't have giganto boobs like my mom though (she's got like H's, though I only specify to make a point). Kind of grateful that I didn't get that end of the stick... not to sound gross or make big-boobs sound bad, but she's got severe back problems because of it. 

I think what weirded everyone out was why I dropped the little excess weight that I had.... I don't even know why, it kinda just happened. XD


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I was considered close to being overweight, but the doctor told me that my weight was fine for my body type. Yarr, the boob thing applies; women in my family tend to have giganto boobs. I don't have giganto boobs like my mom though (she's got like H's, though I only specify to make a point). Kind of grateful that I didn't get that end of the stick... not to sound gross or make big-boobs sound bad, but she's got severe back problems because of it.
> 
> I think what weirded everyone out was why I dropped the little excess weight that I had.... I don't even know why, it kinda just happened. XD


H? I kinda don't want to know what's like I already thought D's were enormous. Not to mention the possible back problems oh my what a nightmare.


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> H? I kinda don't want to know what's like I already thought D's were enormous. Not to mention the possible back problems oh my what a nightmare.


Yeah, i'm pretty greatful that my mom's around to give me advice whenever I have problems relating to that. XD It isn't too terrible, my family's gone through far, FAR worse (Dad had tongue cancer; he's clean now, but still has a lot of neck problems because of it) . Kind of inspiring actually... they never give up in life, which helps to keep me pushing forward whenever I have troubles. :3


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> Yeah, i'm pretty greatful that my mom's around to give me advice whenever I have problems relating to that. XD It isn't too terrible, my family's gone through far, FAR worse (Dad had tongue cancer; he's clean now, but still has a lot of neck problems because of it) . Kind of inspiring actually... they never give up in life, which helps to keep me pushing forward whenever I have troubles. :3


Such a positive outlook brings a tear to my eyes. I, on the other hand, can only hope to be that optimistic.


----------



## Traven V (May 26, 2016)

Yes and believe all will get their chance, many times in life, many, many times.


----------



## Zipline (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I think what weirded everyone out was why I dropped the little excess weight that I had.... I don't even know why, it kinda just happened. XD


But larger women are so much prettier. :'c


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> Such a positive outlook brings a tear to my eyes. I, on the other hand, can only hope to be that optimistic.


Not gonna lie... it takes some work to be optimistic, at least for me. X3  I remember reading around somewhere (I think Cracked) that made a solid point... that misery is comfortable. It takes work to be happy.... and hell, i'm really REALLY lucky with the life that I have. It would be a waste if I couldn't find joy out of what I should be grateful for.



Zipline said:


> But larger women are so much prettier. :'c


Depends on preference. ;p


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> Yeah, i'm pretty greatful that my mom's around to give me advice whenever I have problems relating to that. XD It isn't too terrible, my family's gone through far, FAR worse (Dad had tongue cancer; he's clean now, but still has a lot of neck problems because of it) . Kind of inspiring actually... they never give up in life, which helps to keep me pushing forward whenever I have troubles. :3


But wouldn't pushing forward only increase the the gravitational strain on them? I'd think you'd wanna lean back :U /yesthatwasaterriblejoke


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> But wouldn't pushing forward only increase the the gravitational strain on them? I'd think you'd wanna lean back :U /yesthatwasaterriblejoke


Joke is noticed by all the senpais. ;3


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> Joke is noticed by all the senpais. ;3


But wait, how can you be my senpai if I'm older than you?
Actually, I won't question it :u


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> But wait, how can you be my senpai if I'm older than you?
> Actually, I won't question it :u


Shhhhhhhhhh. XD


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> But wait, how can you be my senpai if I'm older than you?
> Actually, I won't question it :u


Doesn't senpai just refer to an upper-class-man which in this case can be possible if you for some reason stop pursuing a college education and she surpasses you.


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> Doesn't senpai just refer to an upper-class-man which in this case can be possible if you for some reason stop pursuing a college education and she surpasses you.


I'm not in college though, rip.


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

rip indeed


Crestego said:


> I'm not in college though, rip.


----------



## Zipline (May 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> In the lips, no (from what I remember could of happened in middle-school). On the cheek, often. A lot of people want or long for a romantic relationship and I guess there's some scientific reason for it.


Do lizards have lips?


----------



## Zipline (May 26, 2016)

modfox said:


> komast yfir það!!!!


Ekki fyrr en þú kyssa mig ;3


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 26, 2016)

Elohiim has making lipsuck with female comrade.

about....4 femal- no 5 female comrades throughout his 25 years of beings old.

had sexytiems with them too......

sex was the most awkward and boring thing I ever hads....Elo got ass cramp.


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Elohiim has making lipsuck with female comrade.
> 
> about....4 femal- no 5 female comrades throughout his 25 years of beings old.
> 
> ...


kitten was too sexy for the panthers. Naughty naughty.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 27, 2016)

I've not had one, but my dog sometimes licks my mouth, but he has stinky breath so I don't let him do it for long xD


----------



## modfox (May 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Ekki fyrr en þú kyssa mig ;3


no JUST NO!!!!  
sem er meira hrollvekjandi en mig


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> I've not had one, but my dog sometimes licks my mouth, but he has stinky breath so I don't let him do it for long xD


what kind of dog was it? Mine was a lab. .3.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Of course!


Oh good, because the last one I got was from my dog. His breath stank, it was gross.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> what kind of dog was it? Mine was a lab. .3.



He is a golden retriever named Alfie, he was very chubby and had a square head as a puppy but is SO CUTE now, 4 years on x3


----------



## TidesofFate (May 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *gives bird a big slobbery lick* ;3


I can feel the sexual tension rising. Make out already.


----------



## Wither (May 27, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I can feel the sexual tension rising. Make out already.


Why do you want me to?


----------



## VoltairSergal (May 27, 2016)

The only ones I've had haven't really been ones of actual love

Just drunken ones

Like my friends were drinking an I was too and they just said hey kiss me and I did sooooooo

Edit: That was like one time in university though. Besides that literally never


----------



## TidesofFate (May 27, 2016)

I say that to everyone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2016)

My first kiss was with my girlfriend when I was 15, in a grassy wooded field by a stream. I've kissed about 4 other people since then. I don't feel comfortable kissing people unless I know them well, because if you kiss a stranger you might catch a cold sore.


----------



## Singlespeed (Jun 5, 2016)

Almost 17 and still single, don't really care and i hate romance. Kissing seems just really gross to me.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jun 5, 2016)

Never kissed or been kissed by a human before, but a fair number of dogs have decided giving my face a saliva bath counts as a pleasant greeting, so I've had more than enough puppy love.

I apologize for the pun.


----------



## lyar (Jun 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Do lizards have lips?


Wanna find out?


----------



## Zipline (Jun 5, 2016)

lyar said:


> Wanna find out?



Kiss me prince!


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2016)

Rumor has it Zipline gives the best kisses.

And I heard they only cost a quarter, and sometimes, he even does it for free!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 5, 2016)

Have yet to kiss anyone. It's not a craving of mine but I like to believe it'll be special when I finally do.


----------



## lyar (Jun 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Kiss me prince!


Too soon man, prince like just died. But okay


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jun 5, 2016)

No, no- fingerprints!


----------



## Zipline (Jun 6, 2016)

Simo said:


> Rumor has it Zipline gives the best kisses.
> 
> And I heard they only cost a quarter, and sometimes, he even does it for free!



For you Simo, I would do anything. ;3~


----------



## Wither (Jun 6, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> No, no- fingerprints!


Thanks for that reference.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 6, 2016)

ya ive been kissed by my mom


----------



## Fuk (Jun 7, 2016)

Too many times to count


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 7, 2016)

Plenty of times.... Sadly been like 4 years since...


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Plenty of times.... Sadly been like 4 years since...


You sly fox. X3 Go get those ladies! Any advice for furs who have not gotten kissies?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You sly fox. X3 Go get those ladies! Any advice for furs who have not gotten kissies?



Well seeing Ive been single for 4 years straight I don't think I have any pointers at all XD


----------



## some_random_wusky (Jun 8, 2016)

i haz not.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You sly fox. X3 Go get those ladies! Any advice for furs who have not gotten kissies?


Stop being a furry or do a better job of hiding it.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Stop being a furry or do a better job of hiding it.


You know that ain't going to help most people on here, haha


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> You know that ain't going to help most people on here, haha


Never hurts to try.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Never hurts to try.


You could always find another fur....just a thought.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 8, 2016)

@SkyboundTerror  and @Arcturus Maple, you can both solve your issues by kissing each other. Done.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Stop being a furry or do a better job of hiding it.



Welp seeing that basically no one around me during my everyday life knows I'm a furry, I think I hide that part of me well enough. So I guess I am royally screwed.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> You could always find another fur....just a thought.


i did but i got lucky. -And for the record, i wasn't the awkward one.
PSSH, i am _now_ but that's beside the point...


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i did but i got lucky. -And for the record, i wasn't the awkward one.
> PSSH, i am _now_ but that's beside the point...



Didn't say it was easy. But mazel tov on that.

I wish I was that lucky. But on the bright side, one person I do have a crush on is a fur. Fingers crossed for me (if only I wasn't so weird and awkward).

By the way, whoever did your avatar art, I like the style.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Didn't say it was easy. But mazel tov on that.
> 
> I wish I was that lucky. But on the bright side, one person I do have a crush on is a fur. Fingers crossed for me (if only I wasn't so weird and awkward).
> 
> By the way, whoever did your avatar art, I like the style.


Thank you. it's mine. Check out my FA gallery for more! </plug>


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Thank you. it's mine. Check out my FA gallery for more! </plug>


*looks around* Do you got a link?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> *looks around* Do you got a link?


it's just my FA gallery. if you want to know more about the characters in my avatar, check 'em out in their comic.
On topic :



There. it's a kiss. Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> it's just my FA gallery. if you want to know more about the characters in my avatar, check 'em out in their comic.


Just started watching! I'll give it a read. I might actually start writing my own comic if I can find an artist. If not, then there's always just writing it.
Shameless promotion for myself:
forums.furaffinity.net: Request: - Looking for artist(s) to draw characters


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

Method for people wanting a kissy.
1. Find a stranger or good friend (preferably stranger)
2. Smile at them.
3. Start a conversation over what they are doing such as their book or hair, or job, exc.. 
4. Tell them you want to see them again.
5. Ask them to go out to the movies or local fast food place.
6. At the end of the date, go for the kissy. 
???: If all else fails dress in your fursona and ask for some sugar (or just attack their face with your mouth ;3).


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> ???: If all else fails dress in your fursona and ask for some sugar (or just attack their face with your mouth ;3).



Facebattle them!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Facebattle them!


Is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?


----------



## Zipline (Jun 9, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?


I call it "catching the kissy fish!" 





 This is actually a pic i took XD


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah.  

My first one was actually a stage kiss, but it was with my crush, so it was pretty magical.  

I've kissed a few people since then, but I've discovered that oftentimes it's not really my thing. Especially when tongue is involved. I'd rather just touch lips. That's quite good enough for me. I like the symbolism of the kiss, not the physicality of it. The closeness, and the romance and all that. *shrugs*


----------

